
A new rationale for the digital representation of text - gkya
https://academic.oup.com/dsh/article/32/suppl_2/ii78/4065124/Questce-quun-texte-num%c3%a9riqueA-new-rationale-for
======
gkya
This is an article from the Digital Humanities journal of the Oxford
University.

